

Your Database Just Got Its Own Website - jknupp
http://www.sandman.io

======
fit2rule
This looks interesting and I'd love to give it a spin, but there doesn't seem
to be a way to download Sandman CE, and my attempts to contact sales get a
connection error .. so, as much as I'd like to try it, the lack of a big fat
download button thwarts the effort...

~~~
jknupp
The contact pages are now fixed. I'll be adding a link to instructions for
download/trial of sandman. For now, you can use the Python installer, "pip",
to install it via: "pip install sandman"

